# Guide suggestions for St Marys Atlantic fishing in July



## Red Dog04 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello, I am looking for recommendations for a guide for St Marys river Atlantic fishing in late June/early July. Looking for a boat fishing experience- no wading. Thanks!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.blueheronfishingcharters.com/ Nobody lives and breathes fishing like Harold. FM


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/Truenorthguideservice/


----------



## Red Dog04 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will post a report in July.


----------



## gino (Aug 11, 2003)

Rivers North Guide Service. I have never fished with them, but have seen him catch many fish by the Power Plant while I was fishing from the wall. You can check out his web site at riversnorth.net.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I know people who have fished with this guy, and really enjoyed the experience. 
https://www.stmarysrapidsguiding.com/


----------



## gino (Aug 11, 2003)

Fishndude said:


> I know people who have fished with this guy, and really enjoyed the experience.
> https://www.stmarysrapidsguiding.com/


My son and I fished with John one time on his boat for Atlantics. We were back drifting with flies and also jigging Fin-S minnow. He is very good and we had a very good day!

I was under the impression the Original Poster was looking for someone on the American side of the River. That is why I did not recommend John.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Red Dog04 said:


> Hello, I am looking for recommendations for a guide for St Marys river Atlantic fishing in late June/early July. Looking for a boat fishing experience- no wading. Thanks!


If you haven't fished in Canadian water you will soon learn that fishing is a "blood sport" to the locals. Everyone is secretive , cut throat, screw you if it gets an advantage. They are great people if they aren't fishing--see them on the water and watch out. John Giuliani is the best guide on the water, he's usually booked early so you need to act quick. He's on the water every day, I don't know when he sleeps. June/july is the best time to fish the Sault. The atlantic population is stable and they should be available then--if they're there John will get them.
Don't waste you time targeting other fish. Salmon are virtually non-existent. There is a resident population of rainbow but fishing any trout river in Michigan will get you better results by far. Only thing left is whitefish which can be caught at any time if you know what your doing.


----------



## jasonssmfd (May 12, 2018)

upmounty said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Truenorthguideservice/


thanks!


----------



## jasonssmfd (May 12, 2018)

Hello there! I am Jason with truenorthguideservice.com or 
https://m.facebook.com/Truenorthguideservice/ There are many guides here and we will all work hard to put you on some great fishing and great time! check out either of my sites and give me a call if you'd like! we have great fishing through august too!
Jason


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Gordon Casey said:


> If you haven't fished in Canadian water you will soon learn that fishing is a "blood sport" to the locals. Everyone is secretive , cut throat, screw you if it gets an advantage. They are great people if they aren't fishing--see them on the water and watch out. John Giuliani is the best guide on the water, he's usually booked early so you need to act quick. He's on the water every day, I don't know when he sleeps. June/july is the best time to fish the Sault. The atlantic population is stable and they should be available then--if they're there John will get them.
> Don't waste you time targeting other fish. Salmon are virtually non-existent. There is a resident population of rainbow but fishing any trout river in Michigan will get you better results by far. Only thing left is whitefish which can be caught at any time if you know what your doing.


What's the preferred method for Atlantics? I wouldn't mind trying it this summer.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jasonssmfd (May 12, 2018)

Only from boat on the American side, on the Canadian side there is a river/rapids area that is able to be waded.https://m.facebook.com/Truenorthguideservice/


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

jasonssmfd said:


> Hello there! I am Jason with truenorthguideservice.com or
> https://m.facebook.com/Truenorthguideservice/ There are many guides here and we will all work hard to put you on some great fishing and great time! check out either of my sites and give me a call if you'd like! we have great fishing through august too!
> Jason


jeesh jason i already recommended ya lol


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Gordon Casey said:


> If you haven't fished in Canadian water you will soon learn that fishing is a "blood sport" to the locals. Everyone is secretive , cut throat, screw you if it gets an advantage. They are great people if they aren't fishing--see them on the water and watch out. John Giuliani is the best guide on the water, he's usually booked early so you need to act quick. He's on the water every day, I don't know when he sleeps. June/july is the best time to fish the Sault. The atlantic population is stable and they should be available then--if they're there John will get them.
> Don't waste you time targeting other fish. Salmon are virtually non-existent. There is a resident population of rainbow but fishing any trout river in Michigan will get you better results by far. Only thing left is whitefish which can be caught at any time if you know what your doing.


You have to be the most pessimistic person I have ever encountered. There is good salmon/trout fishing in the Sault. I live 4 hours away and everytime I go up I wreck fish. Sounds to me you just don’t care much for fishing... 

Atlantic’s in the sault are a riot! Gotta be one of the hardest fighting fish I’ve ever caught for sure! Deff worth pursuing


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> You have to be the most pessimistic person I have ever encountered. There is good salmon/trout fishing in the Sault. I live 4 hours away and everytime I go up I wreck fish. Sounds to me you just don’t care much for fishing...
> 
> Atlantic’s in the sault are a riot! Gotta be one of the hardest fighting fish I’ve ever caught for sure! Deff worth pursuing


How do you fish for them? Trolling spoons? Stickbaits? Jigging? I'd like to make a trip up this year. TY

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> You have to be the most pessimistic person I have ever encountered. There is good salmon/trout fishing in the Sault. I live 4 hours away and everytime I go up I wreck fish. Sounds to me you just don’t care much for fishing...
> 
> Atlantic’s in the sault are a riot! Gotta be one of the hardest fighting fish I’ve ever caught for sure! Deff worth pursuing


I am not a pessimistic person, just a realist. I have fished the Sault area for 21 consecutive years ( Canadian side) , about 6 days each year. I know the area quite well and have learned the techniques from the Canadian masters. Believe me there are many more fishing opportunities on the Canadian side. I have been there for the heyday years and for the lean years and now for the dead years. My goal is to catch fish, lots of fish. To me it's all about the fight not necessarily the eating. I usually take one meal home and release the others. Back in the day, limits were expected each outing and happened almost all the time. Today whitefish are the only thing that can be limited out. Our best outing was 15 Atlantics in about 4 hours, a couple of doubles included---we released them all. I have never eaten an Atlantic. King and pink salmon were always available and coho's later in the year on the Superior tribs. One year the coho bite was so good if I told you how many we caught in 5 outings you would not believe it. Lets say it's in the hundreds. You talk about wrecking the fish, good fishing opportunities -- that's all a matter of opinion. You fish your arse off, catch a few fish and call it a great day. That's your opinion, I respect that but to me that's not my way of fishing. We fish about 4 hours each outing and whatever we git - we git. After 4 hours it's time for lunch and fish cleaning.
I will speak about last season, but the last 3 years have been about the same, LOUSY. My chum in Canada hardly used his boat, last year the Atlantics were really hit and miss--if you were there when they were there, good for you, but believe me the atlantic catch was way off. They move in than moved out for a long while. Kings were virtually non existent, I did not see one king caught, actually I hardly seen anyone trolling. Ben's derby had about 50 fish caught and over 130 rods in the water. The American derbies were CANCELLED. Reputable charter captains were cancelling their charters because there were no quality fish. The only thing available were half dead pinks in the rapids, a few walleyes but not what the fish paying customers would expect. Yes, you could catch a resident rainbow in the rapids. If you like to wade that treacherous water, have a lousy fight because of the crazy current and like hydroplaning fish, go for it. You can catch 4 times more fish on USA waters. I you like the beautiful scenery, clear water and an occasional fish, go for it. I think your meaning of wrecking fish is not my meaning and for a matter of fact not the meaning of most Canadian fishermen. I get a buzz of people that really embellish the great fighting of the ATLANTIC. Yes, they like to jump therefore people think it's a hell of a fight. You are usually using light line, a fly rod and a light drag setting which give a false impression. Pound for pound, A king and small mouth bass will challenge any atlantic. Atlantics give up too easy. I'm not a pessimist just a realist.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Atlantic's are a good fight. Kings, IMO, are overrated. A couple long runs, thrash around topside, into the net. Smallies are better than either salmon.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Atlantic's are a good fight. Kings, IMO, are overrated. A couple long runs, thrash around topside, into the net. Smallies are better than either salmon.


Here is the scenario.
Hook a 15 pound king on 10 lb. test line, 8 foot, medium action rod, level wind reel, bomber lure. Fish near the Edison (it will be always called the Edison by me) or the clay banks or the holiday inn( it will be always called the holiday by me). The boat is drifting with the current and the fish is just outside or directly below the boat. You are just fighting the fish, not the current, not the downrigger junk, no "fish hydroplaning"in the rapids.
Pound for pound it's beats an Atlantic any day. Actually, pound for pound, a 5 lb. Atlantic will give a better fight than a 10 lb'er. Big atlantics give up too early.


----------



## Larry Kirwan (Oct 21, 2017)

Gordon Casey said:


> I am not a pessimistic person, just a realist. I have fished the Sault area for 21 consecutive years ( Canadian side) , about 6 days each year. I know the area quite well and have learned the techniques from the Canadian masters. Believe me there are many more fishing opportunities on the Canadian side. I have been there for the heyday years and for the lean years and now for the dead years. My goal is to catch fish, lots of fish. To me it's all about the fight not necessarily the eating. I usually take one meal home and release the others. Back in the day, limits were expected each outing and happened almost all the time. Today whitefish are the only thing that can be limited out. Our best outing was 15 Atlantics in about 4 hours, a couple of doubles included---we released them all. I have never eaten an Atlantic. King and pink salmon were always available and coho's later in the year on the Superior tribs. One year the coho bite was so good if I told you how many we caught in 5 outings you would not believe it. Lets say it's in the hundreds. You talk about wrecking the fish, good fishing opportunities -- that's all a matter of opinion. You fish your arse off, catch a few fish and call it a great day. That's your opinion, I respect that but to me that's not my way of fishing. We fish about 4 hours each outing and whatever we git - we git. After 4 hours it's time for lunch and fish cleaning.
> I will speak about last season, but the last 3 years have been about the same, LOUSY. My chum in Canada hardly used his boat, last year the Atlantics were really hit and miss--if you were there when they were there, good for you, but believe me the atlantic catch was way off. They move in than moved out for a long while. Kings were virtually non existent, I did not see one king caught, actually I hardly seen anyone trolling. Ben's derby had about 50 fish caught and over 130 rods in the water. The American derbies were CANCELLED. Reputable charter captains were cancelling their charters because there were no quality fish. The only thing available were half dead pinks in the rapids, a few walleyes but not what the fish paying customers would expect. Yes, you could catch a resident rainbow in the rapids. If you like to wade that treacherous water, have a lousy fight because of the crazy current and like hydroplaning fish, go for it. You can catch 4 times more fish on USA waters. I you like the beautiful scenery, clear water and an occasional fish, go for it. I think your meaning of wrecking fish is not my meaning and for a matter of fact not the meaning of most Canadian fishermen. I get a buzz of people that really embellish the great fighting of the ATLANTIC. Yes, they like to jump therefore people think it's a hell of a fight. You are usually using light line, a fly rod and a light drag setting which give a false impression. Pound for pound, A king and small mouth bass will challenge any atlantic. Atlantics give up too easy. I'm not a pessimist just a realist.


Wow, I'm getting older and easier to get along with--but your RANTING is making me tired, I will head out in the morning and just enjoy whatever happens (I hope)......


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Larry Kirwan said:


> Wow, I'm getting older and easier to get along with--but your RANTING is making me tired, I will head out in the morning and just enjoy whatever happens (I hope)......


Larry, how about a fishing report. Have you fished the upper river for perch and whitefish?? They should be in there thick by now.


----------



## Larry Kirwan (Oct 21, 2017)

Gordon Casey said:


> Larry, how about a fishing report. Have you fished the upper river for perch and whitefish?? They should be in there thick by now.


went out yesterday launched at powerhouse, was really going over some stuff on boat to figure it out and make sure it's ready for season, threw a couple lures out (trolled in frt of powerhouse for a while (nothing) will get serious from now on, would like to find someone local who wanted to fish...


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Larry Kirwan said:


> went out yesterday launched at powerhouse, was really going over some stuff on boat to figure it out and make sure it's ready for season, threw a couple lures out (trolled in frt of powerhouse for a while (nothing) will get serious from now on, would like to find someone local who wanted to fish...


Look for the boats. Most will be on the upper river chasing whities and perch. On the lower troll in front of the rapids and around the Canadian power plant. Troll parallel with the clay banks, good walleye chances toward evening. Not much now on the US side.


----------



## Larry Kirwan (Oct 21, 2017)

Gordon Casey said:


> Look for the boats. Most will be on the upper river chasing whities and perch. On the lower troll in front of the rapids and around the Canadian power plant. Troll parallel with the clay banks, good walleye chances toward evening. Not much now on the US side.


Gordon, yesterday there where about 8-9 boats out somewhere and I couldn't find 1 anywhere, I just don't now where these spots your talking about are at yet, damn I'll figure it out some how.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Gordon Casey said:


> Here is the scenario.
> Hook a 15 pound king on 10 lb. test line, 8 foot, medium action rod, level wind reel, bomber lure. Fish near the Edison (it will be always called the Edison by me) or the clay banks or the holiday inn( it will be always called the holiday by me). The boat is drifting with the current and the fish is just outside or directly below the boat. You are just fighting the fish, not the current, not the downrigger junk, no "fish hydroplaning"in the rapids.QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, when you fight a fish from a boat that is drifting with the current, the landing percentage goes WAY up, lol.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Larry Kirwan said:


> Gordon, yesterday there where about 8-9 boats out somewhere and I couldn't find 1 anywhere, I just don't now where these spots your talking about are at yet, damn I'll figure it out some how.


If you launched at Aunie Osborn park and the trailers were there they most probably went down river to fish walleye and catch and release bass. Not much for fish hanging around the Edison this time of year.


----------



## Larry Kirwan (Oct 21, 2017)

Gordon Casey said:


> If you launched at Aunie Osborn park and the trailers were there they most probably went down river to fish walleye and catch and release bass. Not much for fish hanging around the Edison this time of year.


how far south are they going ?? Man I went a few miles south and never seen a boat.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

So I was considering a trip for atlantics this summer. Rivers North looks great, but I'd want to go with my dad who dislikes fly fishing. Anyone have a recommendation for a guide on the American side that is adaptable to using spinning gear?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gino (Aug 11, 2003)

bborow2501 said:


> So I was considering a trip for atlantics this summer. Rivers North looks great, but I'd want to go with my dad who dislikes fly fishing. Anyone have a recommendation for a guide on the American side that is adaptable to using spinning gear?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Try True North Guide Service. He has a facebook page that you can check out. 
I am not positive, but I believe he fishes with both Fly and Spinning Tackle.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

bborow2501 said:


> So I was considering a trip for atlantics this summer. Rivers North looks great, but I'd want to go with my dad who dislikes fly fishing. Anyone have a recommendation for a guide on the American side that is adaptable to using spinning gear?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Blue Heron Fishing Charters would definitely be worth a call. FM


----------

